
Ask HN: How do I get my first developer job after graduating from a bootcamp? - rolyatyasmar
I&#x27;ve recently finished a full stack web development course and I&#x27;m finding it difficult to land a job right out of the gate. I have a fairly extensive background in marketing and advertising but I&#x27;m hoping to make a career change in tech. I&#x27;ve had some interviews and tech challenges and they&#x27;ve said that they were impressed with my experience and ability to complete the challenges but they ultimately passed. Wondering if anyone can share their experiences or offer any tips.
======
auslegung
I graduated from a boot camp < 2 years ago, got a job 2.5 months after
graduating. (I’m in a smaller market, ~150k residents in the area.) I found
networking to be my key to success. I began going to Meetups before I started
boot camp, and started inviting key people to coffee after I graduated. I
landed a few interviews that way and had a couple of offers quickly probably
because they knew me a little bit.

If I can be any more help my contact info is in my profile, feel free to reach
out.

